# Games thing



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I like GT3 A-Spec, Mortal kombat, MK Deception :angry: it get hard to play that as well Burnout 3 too   .

Martin


----------



## andantegorgonzola (Jul 16, 2004)

Haha, Martin,

I loved to play Wolfenstein in the past, but i dont know where to find it anymore.

And now i play just the little games on windows..

:wub: Frankie


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Frank! 

Well, I do play little on Window is Sibelius Instrument, I quite enjoy that, I'm sure you know about that my Software Sibelius Instr. and I use play a lot of console like Master System or Amiga 500 or 600 (Not sure  ), few old PC in the past so I enjoy that again :lol: :lol:

But now I carry on my PS2(Playstation 2)  B)

Cheers!

Martin B)



> _Originally posted by andantegorgonzola_@Dec 10 2004, 05:15 PM
> * Haha, Martin,
> 
> I loved to play Wolfenstein in the past, but i dont know where to find it anymore.
> ...


----------

